# Genkernel + własna konfiguracja

## satrabo

Zastanawiam się jak skompilować dwa jądra z jednych źródeł. Jeden ręcznie skonfigurowany, drugi wykonany przez genkernel.

Moim problemem/pytaniem jest to, czy jeśli skonfiguruje swoje jądro ręcznie, to czy później genkernel nie będzie się sugerował się moimi ustawieniami?

Drugim pytanie... czy jądro zrobione przez genkernel jest takie samo jak dostarczane np. przez debiana, czy inne distro? Chodzi mi o to, czy będzie np obsługa kamery w moim laptopie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## gexcite

Hmm, przecież genkernela można użyć jako narzędzia wspomagającego kompilację kernela. Wszystko można wygodnie ustawić z menuconfig i genkernel "skompiluje", tak jak user chce. Od prawie zawsze tak robię i to po prostu działa.

----------

